# Moving to Spain



## wightsmith (May 13, 2013)

We have not yet been to Spain but due to a job that is flexible we are looking to move to either Valencia area or Alicante area. We have children of 8 and 11 years old. We have done investigations but would like any information on the following;

1) where are the best areas to live as we are wanting something close to a beach, relatively close to a large town/city and authentic spainish.
2) Any good websites/contacts for house rental search.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


1) From France border to Portugal border, near the sea everywhere is nice. Why did you chose Valencia? Or Alicante? Any good reasons?

2)

fotocasa - pisos alquiler, venta pisos, casas madrid barcelona

Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Your children will require schooling. That could be an issue for you as clearly the state schools will expect them to speak Spanish and although the 8 year old may cope the 11 year old might struggle and be very unhappy. The alternative is international school which can be very expensive and not all of them are very good...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wightsmith said:


> We have not yet been to Spain but due to a job that is flexible we are looking to move to either Valencia area or Alicante area. We have children of 8 and 11 years old. We have done investigations but would like any information on the following;
> 
> 1) where are the best areas to live as we are wanting something close to a beach, relatively close to a large town/city and authentic spainish.
> 2) Any good websites/contacts for house rental search.
> ...


I'm halfway between Alicante & Valencia - close to lots of beaches - & an hourish to both of those two cities

I'm not sure what you mean by 'authentic Spain' though - although my town is VERY international - I know that the Spanish people who live here consider that they live in 'authentic' Spain......


----------



## wightsmith (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for the links. No specific reasons ourselves for Valencia - just advice from others who have housing or have been to spain.


----------



## wightsmith (May 13, 2013)

We have looked at a few international schools around that area. Do you know which have good reputations? 
One school is around Benitachell. where would be a good place to live around there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wightsmith said:


> Thank you for the links. No specific reasons ourselves for Valencia - just advice from others who have housing or have been to spain.


have a look in our *FAQs & useful info *thread above - you'll find a whole section about renting (recommended at least to start with) & more links to rental websites

when you've narrowed your area down a bit we might be able to recommend local agents


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wightsmith said:


> We have looked at a few international schools around that area. Do you know which have good reputations?
> One school is around Benitachell. where would be a good place to live around there?


you mean Welcome to Laude The Lady Elizabeth School

yes, it has a very good reputation

they run school buses from quite a few local towns, including mine

the senior school is in Lliber, & the junior in Cumbre del Sol/Benitatxell


----------

